# paradise gouramis



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

I bought some of these paradise fish the other day an what I have searched they breed like bettas but need a bigger tank is this true an has anyone breed these fish successfully an have tips. FYI I know how to breed bettas been doing it for yrs so dont need much detail thanks


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I have a friend that breeds them in 10 gal


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

It is exactly the same as bettas. The fry grow faster so I just kept moving and seperating them.


----------

